# Really Large Woodgraining



## fauxlynn

My current clients are wanting a little drama and flair with some of our upcoming projects.
In trying to unite these old bookshelves, I thought to suggest treating the wall area inbetween in the same oversized woodgraining as the shelves.










First thing was to get samples underway,which included making a large graining tool. I used some cutting foam,linoleum cutters, mounting tape and a large mailing tube to come up with something to at least get through the samples.


----------



## fauxlynn

I hate my iPad for posting pictures....


----------



## fauxlynn

Of course these are all out of order. I did the blue piece first but it ended up cracking apart, I dug too deep with the tools.







View attachment 81930


----------



## fauxlynn

I used my bread knife to cut the mailing tube


----------



## fauxlynn

The samples


----------



## fauxlynn

I will be starting the bookcases tomorrow.


----------



## slinger58

I'm a little lost on the design concept. The bookshelves are painted, so you're going to woodgrain those as well as the wall surface between them?

But I gotta say, seeing the process of making your own graining tool and seeing the end result on the samples really blows me away. You are truly an artist, Lynn.:notworthy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Cool. I wish I could do this stuff.


----------



## Joe67

Like slinger58, I'm not clear on the details of what the goal or method are. It's possible that close-ups of the book shelves would help because if they have woodgrain patterns on them, you can't tell. And then the graining tools are use to...? Roll paint onto the wall? Or perhaps put a woodgrain look onto a skim coat of mud? 

Whatever you will do with them, I also agree that this is superior creativity and art.


----------



## fauxlynn

Stay tuned,Joe. Things will become clearer Friday evening.

Dave, I see a woodgrained truck in your future.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

fauxlynn said:


> Stay tuned,Joe. Things will become clearer Friday evening.
> 
> Dave, I see a woodgrained truck in your future.


We actually bought a crapload of graining tools and stuff to try it out but have yet to really learn. Also since no customers have asked we have kind of let it go for now.


----------



## PACman

Wow that turned out really good! Great idea.


----------



## Wildbill7145

cdpainting said:


> Cool. I wish I could do this stuff.


I'm with you on that one. Sadly, I have no artistic talent whatsoever and I really believe you have to have this in spades to do this kind of stuff.

Several years ago I was on a job where a guy was turning a metal door into what looked like a beautifully stained wood door. It was incredible. The number of applicators, little bottles of whatever, etc. required. When I found out how much he got paid for this type of work I was shaking my head. He absolutely deserved it, but wow that was a lot of money.

He told me that regular painting like what I do was his meat and potatoes work, but every now and again with a special (rich) customer he'd jump in on these jobs.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm with you on that one. Sadly, I have no artistic talent whatsoever and I really believe you have to have this in spades to do this kind of stuff.
> 
> Several years ago I was on a job where a guy was turning a metal door into what looked like a beautifully stained wood door. It was incredible. The number of applicators, little bottles of whatever, etc. required. When I found out how much he got paid for this type of work I was shaking my head. He absolutely deserved it, but wow that was a lot of money.
> 
> He told me that regular painting like what I do was his meat and potatoes work, but every now and again with a special (rich) customer he'd jump in on these jobs.


Yeah my artistic touch isn't good at all. Stick figures are more like crooked wavy lines.

I respect this type of work a lot, it's hard. I wish I had 1/100th the talent Lynn has.


----------



## Wildbill7145

cdpainting said:


> Yeah my artistic touch isn't good at all. Stick figures are more like crooked wavy lines.
> 
> I respect this type of work a lot, it's hard. I wish I had 1/100th the talent Lynn has.


My wife and all of her friends are artists. When we lived out in Vancouver we'd go to art openings and people I hadn't met before would come up to me and say "Oh, I hear you're a painter as well. What mediums do you work in." The look on their face when I'd say "Usually latex in the eggshell variety." was priceless.

Kind of made ya feel like a bit of a bonehead tho.


----------



## PNW Painter

Wildbill7145 said:


> My wife and all of her friends are artists. When we lived out in Vancouver we'd go to art openings and people I hadn't met before would come up to me and say "Oh, I hear you're a painter as well. What mediums do you work in." The look on their face when I'd say "Usually latex in the eggshell variety." was priceless.
> 
> Kind of made ya feel like a bit of a bonehead tho.




Too funny! I'll have to use that when I go to my sister in-law's art show in a few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

I wonder if something like that would work on these decks that people want to get back to a wood grained look? Like a solid base and a coat of semi-solid over top wood grained? Hmmmmm........ I might need to test that!


----------



## fauxlynn

Base coated,taped out in three widths,step one


----------



## fauxlynn

Shelves started, second step on the center panel. I should have waited on step two, things were a little sticky.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

fauxlynn said:


> View attachment 82074
> 
> 
> View attachment 82082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelves started, second step on the center panel. I should have waited on step two, things were a little sticky.


Amazing Lynn. You really do great Faux work.


----------



## Joe67

cdpainting said:


> Amazing Lynn. You really do great Faux work.


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

fauxlynn said:


> View attachment 81994
> 
> 
> 
> I will be starting the bookcases tomorrow.



:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## four2knapp

PACman said:


> I wonder if something like that would work on these decks that people want to get back to a wood grained look? Like a solid base and a coat of semi-solid over top wood grained? Hmmmmm........ I might need to test that!




Finding a clearcoat to hold up to foot traffic and weather would be the key. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## four2knapp

fauxlynn said:


> I hate my iPad for posting pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81922




Great project and posting the steps! I am so impressed with your lino cutting skills. Those rings are tight! I remember jabbing myself with the linoleum cutter back in art class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

four2knapp said:


> Great project and posting the steps! I am so impressed with your lino cutting skills. Those rings are tight! I remember jabbing myself with the linoleum cutter back in art class.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Haha, I sliced my thumb open this week with a utility knife, mostly because my hand was in front of the blade instead of behind it.


----------



## CApainter

This is like watching Houdini reveal his secrets!

I never tried graining with the tools before. So without ever seeing it done, it looks like you roll the graining tool slightly up or down, stopping at certain intervals to create a drag, then continue. Is that correct?


----------



## fauxlynn

CApainter said:


> This is like watching Houdini reveal his secrets!
> 
> I never tried graining with the tools before. So without ever seeing it done, it looks like you roll the graining tool slightly up or down, stopping at certain intervals to create a drag, then continue. Is that correct?


CA, that's why I post this stuff,to remove the mystique. I truly believe that we all have some artist in us, you just need to let it out.

Anyway, yes. You drag or rock the tool as you drag it along the surface. The goal is actually to NOT stop, when you do,you get 'stop marks'. However on something like this, it's a problem and you really won't notice the stop marks anyway once things are finished. 

The mark created can be altered by when you decide to tilt or rock the tool,if at all.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

four2knapp said:


> Finding a clearcoat to hold up to foot traffic and weather would be the key.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I sell one. Exterior clear topcoat for decks. Neat stuff and possibly unique. Crazy huh? I was quite skeptical myself until I saw the results.


----------



## PNW Painter

PACman said:


> Actually, I sell one. Exterior clear topcoat for decks. Neat stuff and possibly unique. Crazy huh? I was quite skeptical myself until I saw the results.




What is the product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faux Wood Paint Pro

Really cool work, Fauxlynn! Graining combs are a great way to get a quick grainy lookand I'm very impressed with your hand made combs.


----------



## fauxlynn

Faux Wood Paint Pro said:


> Really cool work, Fauxlynn! Graining combs are a great way to get a quick grainy lookand I'm very impressed with your hand made combs.


Thank you for the complement.

Seattle,huh?How close is that to Clarkston?

Sooo,anyone that would call themselves Faux Wood Paint Pro would know those tools aren't combs.

I'm calling BS on you.


----------



## lilpaintchic

cdpainting said:


> Yeah my artistic touch isn't good at all. Stick figures are more like crooked wavy lines.
> 
> I respect this type of work a lot, it's hard. I wish I had 1/100th the talent Lynn has.


My circles look like eggs usually....lol you're not alone, Dave.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wildbill7145 said:


> My wife and all of her friends are artists. When we lived out in Vancouver we'd go to art openings and people I hadn't met before would come up to me and say "Oh, I hear you're a painter as well. What mediums do you work in." The look on their face when I'd say "Usually latex in the eggshell variety." was priceless.
> 
> Kind of made ya feel like a bit of a bonehead tho.


We only do large here, no mediums.lol


----------



## four2knapp

Lynn, not sure if you have ever seen these rollers or if they would have worked for your project. 

Pic is one roller front and back. I got this to use on a garage faux Bois, but, never used it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn

Finally 100% complete.


----------



## sayn3ver

That looks good. Well beyond anything I could ever do. 

I have to ask tho, they sell paneling that looks very very similar. 

http://m.lowes.com/pd/FashionWall-4...gshell-Poplar-Hardboard-Wall-Panel/1000065175

Again not trying to discredit your skills or suggest you yo turn away business, just wondering how many hours to do something of this scale? 

I know as professionals we are often way more critical and discerning then our clients or their family and friends. It seems the average Joe's wife often wants the "look" of something trendy without regard to the details. 

Like for me personally, I could never bring myself to do the stamped 4x8 paneling in my own home, even just for say an accent wall. But for some, if you install and trim it out, even paint the textured stuff, some people wouldn't care or be the wiser but it gets them the look, ya know? 

I'm simply trying to say it's impressive you can command and secure these types of jobs.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Well done as always, Lynn!!!


----------



## slinger58

Damn! Took ya long enough.:jester:

Impressive as always.:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

sayn3ver-- I'm embarrassed how long it took! But, I totally spaced when I first looked at them and thought the shelves came out. If they had it would've taken five days. 

As for getting these gigs, in this case they asked me to come up with a solution to make the shelves look like built ins. They never considered making the wall in-between part of the design.

The type of clients that call me are usually looking for me to find solutions to problems,much like a designer.

Slinger, I was doing fifteen other things as well as working on those damned shelves. 

I've lost fifteen pounds since starting this job.


----------



## four2knapp

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter

fauxlynn said:


> Finally 100% complete.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84482


You missed a spot


----------



## sayn3ver

I didn't realize that they weren't open back shelves. Maybe I should improve my reading comprehension.


----------



## fauxlynn

journeymanPainter said:


> You missed a spot



If I had a nickel....


----------

